# Kong & Peanut Butter



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,

Well today is the first day I've given Duke a Kong with Peanut Butter in it. The natural food store said it would be a good treat and keep him busy at the same time. Do any of you do this ?

I gave it to him and should have taken a pic of it, it was the funniest thing I have seen in a LONG time! he got PB on his nose and licking it and just staring at the kong, he has no idea on what or how to use it I don't think. Any thoughts or suggestions ? LOL.


----------



## dee0486 (Aug 24, 2007)

haha...Ya I leave Teddy a kong filled with peanut butter about everyother day and it keeps him busy for a while when im gone and he seems to love it... I heard you can also put the kong in the freezer with the peanut butter and that makes a great treat as well...Ive also heard some people put little treats inside and some dogs will sit there for hours trying to get them out of the kong, but my dog just gives up after a few minutes so I stick with the peanut butter...


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Kong & Peanut Butter*

I haven't been on this board long enough to know what the majority thinks of this, however, I have been hanging around the justlabradors forum long enough to know alot of people on there stuff their kongs. Here is a post someone on that forum put up with suggestions on Kongs. I dont go that far but have stuffed a Kong with kibble and sealed it with peanut butter. It all depends on how you feel about what you feed your dog. Also, just a note, I wouldn't use yogurt for a puppy. From what I have read it is not good for them to get too much calcium while still growing. I could be wrong but I just didn't in case. 

WeHeartLabs 

Re: Our Best Advice 
« Reply #39 on: September 19, 2006, 12:48:53 PM » Quote 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The beauty of KONGS
Kongs and similar thick, solid rubber toys. These multifunctional, super-durable toys are ideal for chewing, games of catch, toss and retrieve, and other forms of play. They are appropriate for dogs of all breeds and sizes. These toys come in various sizes and weights, but all use a rubber that "gives" a little, minimizing the risk of tooth damage. The hollow varieties are extremely versatile and functional: they can be stuffed with soft foods, kibble and biscuit bits for a long-lasting distraction. They can even be used in place of a food bowl at mealtime. These are extremely durable, long-lasting toys even for strong, dedicated chewers. 


Why Stuff a Kong?
Dogs are animals that are genetically programmed to hunt for their food. Part of
the reason there is such a prevalence of behavior problems in pet dogs is that they
have so little mental challenge or work to do: their food is given to them for free.
Zoos have had some success in decreasing behavior problems and improving the
quality of life of many of their predator and primate species by giving them
problems to solve in order to obtain their food. This same environmental
enrichment concept can be applied to domestic dogs, who thoroughly enjoy finding
hidden food and unpacking stuffed chew toys.


Stuffing Suggestions

Many people’s Kong stuffing efforts consist of inserting a few dog cookies. This is
scratching the surface of the creative food acquisition challenges you can cook up
for your dog. Here are a few pointers and principles to bump your Kong stuffing
prowess up to the next level:
· The level of difficulty should be appropriate to the dog’s level of experience
and temperament – is he persevering or a “giver-upper.” Any increases in level
of difficulty should be done gradually, so the dog succeeds while developing
perseverance. In other words, start easy and then make it tougher
· Easy stuffings are: loose and incorporate small, easy-to-fall-out pieces
· More difficult stuffings are: tighter, with some big pieces that take concerted
effort and hole-squishing to get in (and thus will be difficult to extract)
· You can employ a matrix (peanut butter, cream cheese, canned food, toddler
food) to hold the smaller bits in and give the dog side-polishing challenges
· You can wrap a stuffed Kong in an old cloth diaper or clean rag and/or enclose it
in an old margarine or other container (try Quaker oatmeal cardboard
containers!) to increase the level of difficulty through “nesting”
· Hide regular stuffed or nested Kongs around the house so the dog has to hunt
around to find them before unpacking them
· Give him all of his food this way, especially if he is a particularly “busy” dog
· Stuff meat, mashed potatoes etc. in it and freeze. Or, plug the small hole with
peanut butter and fill the cavity with broth, then freeze this to make a
“Kongsicle” (note: this can be messy – best to give it to your dog outside!)
· Stuff cheese cubes in and then microwave it briefly to nicely coat the insides
· Clean your Kongs regularly with a bottle brush and/or in the dishwasher

The Kong manufacturer makes an easy-to-use edible Stuffin'. Of course, you can make your own stuffings with healthy and tasty items you may already keep at home. For example: combine kibble with peanut butter...cottage cheese...low-fat plain yogurt...low-fat cream cheese...mashed white or sweet potatoes...steamed carrots cut in bits and mixed with one of the above, or even mashed...mushy brown rice...moist dog food...raw foods diet...whatever healthy foods your dog likes

Recipe Examples

Tight (more advanced) Stuffing
Layer 1 (deepest): roasted unsalted cashews, mild cheese chunks, freeze dried liver
bits
Layer 2: dog kibble, cookies or Liver Biscotti, Cheerios, sugar-free/salt-free peanut
butter, dried banana chips
Layer 3: baby carrot stick(s), turkey and/or leftover ravioli or tortellini, dried
apples, dried apricots
Pack as tightly as possible. The last item in should be a dried apricot or piece of
ravioli, presenting a smooth “finish” under the main hole.
“Lite” Version
For cashews, substitute crumbled rice cake; for freeze-dried liver, substitute
Caesar croutons; for peanut butter substitute fat-free cream cheese
Yogurt- fill and freeze for a great way to cool off, or if the dog needs to be kept quiet- ie after a surgery,
or for mouth injuries this is a great way to get cold on the area.
Ice chips


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

alot of us stuff kongs for our guys!


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks, this is an interesting article. It still sits now since I've given it to him this morning ( a few hrs ago ) I want him to enjoy it so I hope he does, next time I will have my camera ready! LOL. 
I just don't think he knows what to do with it.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

I do it also! Bella loves it! I have mixed her dry food with PB and frozen it as well and she gets s kick out of it. Its good for when I mop the floor and need her to sit and be busy for a few!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I have used peanut butter in Kongs too. When I did it, I used just a dab (maybe a teaspoonful), but I took my finger and smeared the PB all over the inside wall of the Kong. 

Luca would work at licking it out for an hour. But he still only got a tiny amount of peanut butter. 

A Kong full of peanut butter would be a heafty amount of calories.


----------



## Meima (Mar 23, 2007)

Dieter goes nuts if he can't actually get the stuffing OUT of the kong. I've started stuffing it with his wet Natural Balance food and freezing it, and I find it makes a huge difference. It lasts longer, and I know it's something he would have gotten during the day anyway, so I'm not as worried about calories (I just don't give him his wet food at night).


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i pretty much fill the top half with peanut butter, and the bottom half with treats. if i only put a dab, mikko would be done in .5 seconds. he is an expert PB eater (he cleans the PB jars so i can recycle them







) BUT this is a very occassional treat, so the high calorie content is okay. when i was leaving him a kong everyday, i would freeze a mixture of non-fat plain yogurt, with a smaller amount of PB and freeze it, that way he didn't gain weight.

there are tons of good things you can freeze in a kong. we've done the yogurt/PB mix- you can add bananas to that. we also freeze chicken broth with treats in it- just make sure to seal off the ends(we make these in ice cube trays and keep in the freezer for the really hot days). cheese is also a good one that you can really smoosh in there.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I use kibble and PB or sometimes cream cheese.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I save the peanut butter jars, that have some left in them when I have a few jars, I put it in the kong and freeze it, Springer LOVED it, haven't tried it with Suesse yet, come to think of it I think Ihave a jar that needs scraped out right now lol.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante was ho-hum on the peanut butter but goes nuts when I put canned dog food in one







(Freeze it over night and give in the morning when I leave for work)


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Kong & Peanut Butter*

I'm curious what method you all use to clean all the residue out of the Kongs and keep bacteria under control? Someone suggested the dishwasher, but I'm not going to do that for a variety of reasons









My thought was to just use hot water and a scrubber on a stick, but I haven't found one small enough to fit into a Kong. 

ETA: LOL I just read novarobin lengthy post (thanks for that info) and it suggests the dishwasher and a bottle brush. I'm still interested to hear how the rest of you have been cleaning the Kongs


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

To clean, I use a bottle brush, you can pick up anywhere, grocery store, Target, Walmart, etc. It smushes down to fit inside.

I soak the Kongs in a sink of really hot water, just a little soap, so water was "stuck" inside softens up, then the bottle brush in to scrub it out and rinse well. Comes out nice and clean everytime.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Six


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I put mine in the dishwasher. I think I read on the Kong site it was okay to do this... or I use the bottle bursh method that Six_Kids recommended.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

If you get it right after they finish, hot water works good. I used to leave several kongs for Brenna to work on while I was at work. By the time I got home the residue inside was dry and caked on, so it would take a little more work but not much...I still usually used hot water, it just took a while sloshing it around in there time and time again.

I've also noticed that bamboo makes a 'toy cleaning brush' of course the word kong is not on there but it is shaped to perfectly fit in a kong. I haven't tried it, but it looks pretty handy.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I put it in the dishwasher too


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the Kong and peanut butter idea is one of the greatest!! They Love, love, love it when they get this special treat. I use to give it to Cooper all the time but since PB has a decent amount of sugar in it I cut back. I need to get some new kongs, the ones I have ... have defintely seen better days. 

I put it in the freezer too, I'm sure someone else probably mentioned that. It definitely keeps them busy for a while!


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

I went today and bought a Kong for my 2 month old Bogart.
I put peanut butter in the Kong. Bogart doesn't seem to like it much. Is this because it is new to him? Do you think he will eventually enjoy it?

Thanks in advance

Bogarts Dad


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Maybe try having him lick a little off your finger to get him interested...or YOU eat a little of it first. I've never seen a puppy that didn't want a bite of something I was eating. 

Or, maybe peanut butter's not his thing. There are lots of other treats you can stuff in a Kong--cheeze whiz, braunschweiger, cream cheese, canned dog food, yogurt...get creative!


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Sasha2008I went today and bought a Kong for my 2 month old Bogart.
> I put peanut butter in the Kong. Bogart doesn't seem to like it much. Is this because it is new to him? Do you think he will eventually enjoy it?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


Blake also doesn't like peanut butter. He pulls up his lips and sneezes. I now use fish paste or marmite.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Kong & Peanut Butter*

Kongs and peanut butter were made for each other!









Maybe he doesn't like the texture.. try freezing it. 

If your dog doesn't like peanut butter you could try using yogurt and freezing it, cottage cheese, mushed up banana (also good frozen).. the possibilities are endless.....

I've always cleaned the Kongs in the dishwasher.


----------

